#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Лекции путешествующего учителя в центрах Карма Кагью

## Vadimko

Дорогие друзья!

Приглашаем Вас посетить лекции путешествующего учителя Хольгера Шмидта:
19 и 20-го апреля, в даугавпилском центре Карма Кагью, начало лекции в 20:00,
21 и 22-го апреля, в рижском центре Карма Кагью, начало лекции в 20:00.

До встречи!

www.buddhism.lv

----------

